# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  هل مها عصبيه ؟

## أميرة قوس النصر

كثر مناداتي في هذا المنتدى بالعصبيه لهذا اريد ان اطرح عليكم سؤال هل انا عصبيه ؟


وحطوا السبب  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## m_vip_991

[align=center]انا برأيي   ( لا مو عصبية )

مافي أطيب منكـ   :Db465236ff: 

بس الي بحكو عنك عصبية 

ما بعرفو  انو  الادارة  مرات بدها شوية قوه وشده

فعشان هيك بفكروك عصبية

 :Icon31: 

[/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

*أكيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدأكيد إنت يا مها عصبيه .

الدليل : هو إنك لما تكوني دردشي مع أي واحد فجأة كلمة منه وكلمة منك وهو هالواحد بكون ماخد الشغله مزح فجأة بتعصبي عليه ، وهو يا حرام البسه بتاكل عشاه .

هلأ إن شاء الله تكوني عرفت ليش إنت عصبيه .

بس ومع هيك قلبك طيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــب*  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الي بعده  :SnipeR (30): 
الله يرحمهم هدول  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الي بعده  :SnipeR (30): 
الله يرحمهم هدول  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما بعرفك حتى احكي عنك عصبية او لأ

بس بالنهاية الانسان لما يشوف موقف ما عجبه واستفزه اكيد رح يعصب

----------


## الولهان

( اه) بشكل مش طبيعي

----------


## جسر الحياة

> الي بعده 
> الله يرحمهم هدول



*الحق علي حكى عنك إنو قلبك طيب
بالعكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس تماما*


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابن الاردن

والله ما بعرف عنجد مابعرف لا تأخذيني الي ما بعرفك بجهلك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *الحق علي حكى عنك إنو قلبك طيب
> بالعكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس تماما*


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]من وين نكشتي هالموضوع يا عصبية  :SnipeR (16): [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عيب حافظ هالموقع موضوع موضوع وبالتريخ  :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## تاج النساء

يا الله شو عصبية بس قلبك ابيض وبتنشربي مع المية العكرة

----------

